# Rokon repair



## afab

I have what I believe to be a 1969 rokon that is in the middle of a transformation from original to a honda 90 inplant. All parts are there plus extra engines. Do to health and time restrants, and lack of how do you do this, does anyone have any suggetions for a service shop in the WI or midwest that is Honest. I inherritted the unit from a neighbor after helping them.


----------



## JimVT

I know of no shops but have done it to one of mine. have you rode one before?
Your numbers  should start with 69 for that year. my 69 is 691074.
jim


----------



## afab

Yes I did ride this one before the new engine was put in. I have not looked at the serial number but was told that it's a 69. I would like to use it for Elk hunting and exploring when I go to Colorado.


----------



## JimVT

That is good. A person needs to ride one before buying. I think it is called Rokon world .com and a very good place for information.
The conversion add some weight . I always grab my 2 stroke for short rides.
Good luck this fall .I have a few good hunts with mine but choose just to hunt at home and use the rokon for back country camping.
jim


----------

